# The Hague Court question.



## Pierre121212 (Jan 17, 2015)

I want to go to court in the Hague and I wish to find a lawyer and to file "Pro bone" ; is it free, do we have a lawyer sent to us? do we have to show up there in court, can we be represented by a local attorney? I will appreciate any comments or advices, I have been looking in vain and I never got responses. 

or with different words, how to sue someone with the civil court or criminal court in The Hague, pro bonea por bone way? or do you know list of lawyers email where to send my case, I am looking for a good Lawyer from Netherland.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you looking to use the local civil courts in the Hague? Or are you considering filing a case in one of the international courts there?

I believe cases can only be brought before the international courts by one or more states, not by individuals. But here's their site if you want or need more information: Home | International Court of Justice
Cheers,
Bev


----------

